

Ask HN: Any places to finish a CS degree online? - callmeed

Long story, short: In 2000 I dropped out of university after my junior year (CS major) to do my startup full-time. I'm currently doing the Stanford machine learning class and enjoying the online environment. It's got me thinking about finishing my degree.<p>Are there any decent places to finish a CS degree online? FYI I'm not concerned about it for my resume, but I'd like to teach HS match/programming down the road.
======
stfu
Depends on how many credits you have already "banked" from your previous
studies, if you are just looking to finish the degree the fastest way possible
or looking for coursework, etc.

There is an excellent forum which has been around for over 10 years, that has
really competent users who helped me a lot finding the right degree for
myself: <http://www.degreeinfo.com/computer-related-degrees/>

------
jf271
The easiest place would be the college you dropped out of if they offer online
classes. They should accept all your current credits and you would only have
to take your final year courses. I did the 19 year plan myself and the college
let me use all my old credits earned at that college no matter how old they
were. I know masters programs are different and have time limits but most
undergrad programs don't have time restrictions.

